# Tensaw River



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys i have another bass tournement on the tensaw river on the 25th of april. I would greatly appreciate any advice that you would be willing to give on fishing this river for bass or bream. If you have any suggestions on lures to use that would be great also!

Thanks, James Spires


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been in this area a lot in the past week running trotlines and tearing up the catfish. The water is about 7 feet out of its banks high around the lizard creek area. Many bass fisherman run south to the causeway to bass fish. I know that today the water started to fall so it might be back to normal by the 25th. get a map for sure. mifflin lake and the basin ***** lake are usually the clearest of all areas in this area. I dont do much bass fishing so I really cant help you there but for bream I have good luck off of bottle creek in alligator and dominic and ***** and mifflin. Usually the first full moon in april Is great for the bream on a bed but with the high water now, I dont know. One thing for sure, they will be fat this year because of the high water. Ken


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of good quality Bass in the Tensaw River, takes quite a stringer to compete there most of the time. I was never an expert there but had my best luck pitching jigs along the main river channel.

How did you do at Miller's Ferry?


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Well my last trip (millers? ferry) was a disaster. We were completely skunked due to horrible conditions. But we did manage to catch two catfish; one of those catfish weighed about twenty pounds. I felt a little better when i was told that out of 38 or 39 boats only 18 acctually caught fish.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah that weekend at millers ferry was horrible. The water got so high we could just about drive the boat up to the house and get out on the back deck. We probably saw you out there. We talked to a lot of boats from around here. Wish I could help you on the tensaw. We were in a white xpress. Are yall fishing the one on the 18th?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah that weekend sucked. We actually got up to Miller's Ferry on Thursday and we watched the river rise literally it seemed 15-20 feet in 2 days, just astounding. My partner and I did get lucky and catch 5 on a sunny bank though with about an hour to go in the tournament. Just right place at right time. It was quite challenging dodging huge trees floating down the river like a plastic bottle.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

what tournament is it if i may ask. i am just curious because you said bass and bream.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

***** basin if the wate conditions are slightly murky as usual try a tequilla sunrise power worm with maby 1/8 oz. weight


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I am fishing in the NWFL open tournament series. If you would like more information on the tournament go to www.nwflopen.com.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

you should just let your fishing partner catch all the fish and quit worrying!!!! LOL


----------

